# Airplane Aerodynamics



## فلسطين والنضال (23 أغسطس 2008)

Airplane Aerodynamics by C.E.Lan Jan Roskam (1997) [30.90MB]
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495073/Roskam__Jan___Lan_C.E._-_Airplane_Aerodynamics_and_Performance__DARcorporation_1997_.pdf



++ إضافة المشرف ++

رابط آخر: http://www.mediafire.com/?ngymaqmztto


----------



## اسامه رضوان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## sameh hasan (17 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشت فلسطيين


----------



## تامر متي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هو دا الاكلام الجميل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب بيتحمل صفحة نت وليس بى دى اف


----------



## جاسر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي سامح الرابط يعمل, لا تستخدم مدير التنزيل 

رابط بديل يمكنك استخدام مدير تنزيل:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ngymaqmztto

شكراً أخي فلسطين


----------

